# Facebook Force Close -- Fix



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

So I found something that fixed my issue with Facebook Crashing.

*Edit as of 10/31/2011

Discovered something even better if you have an Android phone:

There is a market app called GPS tether. 
The lite version is free.

Two widget toggles: transmit as server and receive as client
**you can change IP address in the app. Default is 0.0.0.0
Make sure both server and client matches.

I installed the app on both my phone and touchpad.
Phone widget is server toggle. And TP is client.
It works wonders since it uses you phones GPS reading that's being broadcasted by your phone.

***Side note: Also since Google maps and navigation uses data, you can wifi tether your touchpad to your phone at the same time. This makes for an awesome large HD navigation screen

If not on android do the below with your touchpad only.*

1. Go to Settings>Locations & Security> Uncheck Use GPS.
You can leave Wireless Wifi Location networks checked.
2. Go to Settings>Applications>Manage Applciations> Facebook; Clear Cache, Clear Data.
3.	Download and install a Fake GPS app from Market.
( I tried *Fake GPS* and *Goodev latitude*) Both work great.
4.	Launch the GPS apps and set a location.
5.	Launch Facebook and no CRASHY!!!!

* Fake GPS is the easier to use. Just keep magnifying into the location that you want.

** Goodev Latitude, you can use true network location.
A. In drop down, check Network.	
B. after first launch of Goodev latitude, you have to authenticate with your google account.
C. Sign into google via the app authentication
D. Allow permission and grant access.
E. Start sync or set location.
Once you'r done you shouldn't have any more crashes with Facebook.
Also looks like each time you go back into the Goodev app it defaults to GPS, so make sure you choose Network.
I tried gps, but it keep on saying authentication failed so i am just sticking with what works.

**** If you reboot the TP, you have to relaunch these apps and set your location or Facebook will crash.*

2 days and no crashy.
*FAKE GPS.* I kinda laughed, but it works!
Any free fake gps app on the market I think will work.

What I have been reading is because facebook is trying to call up GPS (and TP has no true GPS chip) it is crashing the app.

Try it out and share your experience! What do you have to loose but 1 minute of your time to try it out!


----------



## nvmax (Oct 19, 2011)

tried your way first before fake gps ....

only way it worked for me is fake gps.


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

nvmax said:


> tried your way first before fake gps ....
> 
> only way it worked for me is fake gps.


You must have been trying it while I was editing! LOL
Yeah, faking the GPS is the only way not to have it be Crashy.

I did find that goodev has an update in background feature. But its kinda hard to tell how well that feature works when you cant see it translated to a map easily.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

the free friendcaster for facebook from the market is superior in every way. [sub]except messages[/sub]


----------



## djhomeboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Worked for me

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Noiofnine (Aug 21, 2011)

Fixes:

There is a market app called GPS tether. 
The lite version is free.

Two widget toggles: transmit as server and receive as client
**you can change IP address in the app. Default is 0.0.0.0
Make sure both server and client matches.

I installed the app on both my phone and touchpad.

Phone widget is server toggle. And TP is client.

It works wonders since it uses you phones GPS reading that's being broadcasted by your phone.

***Side note: Also since Google maps and navigation uses data, you can wifi tether your touchpad to your phone at the same time. This makes for an awesome large HD navigation screen


----------

